#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  அடிமுறை எனும் தற்காப்பு கலை

## Dhanush

தனுஷ் நடித்த படடாசு படம் நன்றாக இருந்தது அதில் அடிமுறை எனும் வித்தை உள்ளது இது உண்மையாகவே உள்ளதா? இல்லை திரைப்படத்திர்காக இயற்றிய கதையா?

----------


## Beacon

அடிமுறை என்பது ஒரு பாரம்பரிய தட்காப்பு கலை ( வர்ம கலையை ஒட்டியது )

----------


## Bhavya

> தனுஷ் நடித்த படடாசு படம் நன்றாக இருந்தது அதில் அடிமுறை எனும் வித்தை உள்ளது இது உண்மையாகவே உள்ளதா? இல்லை திரைப்படத்திர்காக இயற்றிய கதையா?


அடிமுறை என்பது தமிழ் பாரம்பரிய தற்காப்புக்கலைகளில் (போர்க்கலை) ஒன்று. இக்கலையில் பண்டைய தமிழர்கள் கை தேர்ந்தவர்களாக இருந்தார்கள்.ஆங்கிலேய படையெடுப்புக்கு பின்னர் பண்டைய தற்காப்புக் கலைகள் சிறிது சிறிதாக மறைந்தது அதில் அடிமுறை தற்காப்புக் கலையும் ஒன்று. தற்காப்புக் கலைகள் பண்டைய காலத்தில் தற்காப்பு விளையாட்டு ஆகவும் வேறு சில நடன வடிவம் போலவும் நிகழ்த்திக் காட்டப்பட்டன.

----------

